# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La depuradora de El Catllar no verterá una gota de agua en La Móra

## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo una noticia publicada en el diari de Tarragona de hoy.

El Ayuntamiento de Tarragona y la Agència Catalana de lAigua firmarán de forma «inminente» el acuerdo que certifica que la futura depuradora de El Catllar tenga tres fases de potabilización. El agua resultante se utilizará para el riego, quedando descartado que se aboque en la playa de La Móra 
Generalitat y administración local están acabando de limar las últimas asperezas antes de firmar el acuerdo sobre la futura depuradora que tiene que construirse en El Catllar. 

El director de los Serveis Territorials de Medi Ambient, Josep Lluís Pau, confirmó ayer que la planta también tendrá un terciario, lo que supone una fase más de tratamiento, según las previsiones iniciales. Fruto de esta potabilización más acurada, el agua resultante podrá utilizarse para el riego. «El resultado es un agua que no es apta para el consumo humano, pero la calidad es muy buena ya que está limpia», manifestó Pau. 

Este tratamiento terciario supondrá una modificación en el proyecto inicial que sólo contemplaba dos fases de depuración. Según este primer documento, también estaba previsto que el agua resultante se vertiese en el Barranc de La Móra. Sin embargo, esto enseguida despertó las quejas de los vecinos de la urbanización que se opusieron rotundamente a recibir las aguas residuales.

A falta de conocer los detalles específicos de este principio de acuerdo, el presidente de la Associació de Veïns de la Móra-Tamarit, Xavier Quintana, se mostró satisfecho con la propuesta. Sin embargo, el representante vecinal se mantiene a la espera de conocer qué quiere hacer el ACA con el agua resultante. Y es que, este punto sería el que se está acabando de atar. 

El concejal de Urbanisme, Xavier Tarrés, aseguró que «de las tres propuestas que hemos recibido del ACA nos hemos decantado por aquella que no aboca ni una gota de agua en La Móra, que es lo que nosotros defendimos desde un primer momento». 

Está previsto que el agua va a utilizarse para el riego. Así también lo confirmó el  responsable tarraconense del Departament de Medi Ambient, que explicó que se están estudiando varias alternativas. 

En este sentido, una parte del agua podría cederse al campo de golf Costa Daurada, que ahora se abastece de un pozo. Por otro lado, también se contempla la posibilidad de hacer una plantación, junto a la depuradora, que se regaría con el agua tratada. Otra de las posibilidades que está estudiando el ACA es la de almacenar el agua en una laguna artificial. 

«Debemos hacer un balance de cada una de estas actuaciones y estudiar cuánto pueden absorber cada una de ellas», afirmó Josep Lluís Pau que certificó que el acuerdo entre ambas administraciones será «inminente».

Junto con la depuradora también se construirá un filtro verde y un tanque que regulará la circulación de agua.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...gota/agua/mora

----------


## FEDE

Todo lo que seá depurar me parece bien y si despues de depurada, se le puede dar otro uso, por mi parte magnífico.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Se limpia, se reutiliza, la tierra se encarga de terminar de depurar y vuelta al ciclo del agua.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Por mí, me parece ideal.

----------


## Salut

Espero que sirva para sustituir el agua de pozo del campo de golf, y así reducir la presión sobre el acuífero. O la laguna artificial, si se construye adecuada a su uso por parte de aves migratorias.

Por otro lado, no entiendo para nada esa rotunda oposición a que el agua *limpia* baje por el barranco. Puede ayudar a reverdecer mucho ese corredor fluvial!

----------


## perdiguera

> Por otro lado, no entiendo para nada esa rotunda oposición a que el agua *limpia* baje por el barranco. Puede ayudar a reverdecer mucho ese corredor fluvial!


No te extrañe, en este país hablar de aguas residuales, aunque sean depuradas con un tratamiento terciario, es mentar la bicha y nadie las quiere en su casa, ni en su río, ni en su playa.
A eso le llamo yo falta de Cultura con mayúsculas.
Y como la urbanización  de la Mora hay muchas en este país y como sus habitantes más, por desgracia.

----------

